# unwelcome mat in auger



## bluetick (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi folks. I'm new here. I'm up in New Hampshire. I just came in for a break from staring at the auger of my Simplicity 970. There's a rubber door mat wound around in there. I removed the side bearings but I'm scratching my head about the next step. It's really tightly wound in there. Can't pull it loose. So my question is, how to proceed? What has to come apart next, and how to do it. Hope someone here can help.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bluetick! Would it be possible to reach in and cut the mat in order to free it up somehow or does the auger have to be removed?


----------



## bluetick (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it's a pretty thick mat. I tried using a tin snips but can't get it close enough to the auger shaft. If it's too difficult to take the auger shaft out, I suppose I could try a real sharp utility knife.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with the Simplicities, but in general to get the augers out you have to separate the front blower from the back tractor assembly. Generally this involves removing the belt cover, the chute control rods / cables and sometimes the chute. Then you can remove the bolts connecting the two sections. Normally there is about 4 on the sides, top and bottom, or possibly in the back to where you need to access through the belt hole and bottom cover hole. When you separate it the handles will fall so be ready to catch them. Now that you have the auger housing off you have to remove the large pulley from the back of it. After the pulley is off you remove the bearings on the sides of the augers. Now the whole T assembly should slide out the front.

Now, all that being said, usually there is a little room between the impeller pulley and the back of the barrel, so you might be able to just remove the side auger bearings and have enough wiggle room to slide it forward an inch or so and wiggle it up and down or side to side.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you would have to split the unit in half, two bolts or more on either side to pull the front housing off of the tractor. as if you were changing belts. then you have to remove the auger pulley, three bolts in the center or one set screw on the hub of the pulley. once that is off there are three or so bolts under the pulley going forward into the housing that hold the auger bearing in. once these are out the whole auger and impeller should come out together.

the assembly may come out without removing the bearing bolts but a keyway would have to come out of the shaft where the pulley was.


much easier if you could cut the mat out. maybe a little heat with a bernzomatic torch to soften it while cutting


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

A few years ago had a similar problem and I used a heavy duty bolt cutter.
It usually cut through most of the material but sometimes I needed to use tin snips and side cutters to complete the cut.
Not a nice job to do.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with the above post. I think I would try burning it out with a propane torch while making sure you have a bucket of water, working garden hose or a fire extinguisher handy in case it goes up in flames. Do it outside away from your house. I would also use some type of filter over you nose and mouth. I have never tried this but it could be done if you are careful. Also you maybe could use a reciprocating saw (Saw-all) with a very long blade if you have the room. Good luck getting it out


----------



## bluetick (Jan 12, 2012)

Wayne, I tried working on it with a tin snips (an old one). It took a while and some scraped knuckles, but with the bearings unbolted and the shear pins out, I was able to get the whole mat out of there. Thanks. Now if I can just find that bag of spare shear pins.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

I worked in belting for a few years and so I'm familiar with cutting rubber. Try using soapy water in a sprayer. Be generous with the dish soap when mixing it and generous with the spray when using it. Use a new blade. Don't cheap out or it can take a year and a day. Change the blade if you start beating it up.
Heating the rubber allows it to stretch instead of cut and if it's too hot it might just "heal" a bit behind the blade just enough to really disappoint you.
You can also use a wire wheel on a drill to help in removing some of the mat and that can also help give you a bit of traction if you decide to grab it and twist/pull.
Hacksaw's can also work effectively as well, think jab saw.
If you drink, crack a beer and pull up a chair. It can take a while for you to figure out the thinnest parts. Don't use a cutting wheel as the rubber can grab it and really give you "such a PINCH!"
Best-o-luck
M.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Jammed augers*

I know I'm late and it's out, but for the future. Had you tried to run the auger backwards to see if it might loosen up or back out entirely? Pull the auger belt and just try turning the pulley the opposite direction and see if it backs out.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, here's one for you. Last year when I did a lot of the neighbors, I also tend to clear some of the snow from on the street infront of the properties. While doing so, I managed to find a good sized chunk of asphalt and a mega wedge took place between the auger and the bucket. "Good grief I don't need this now".
So, off to the shop and removed it no problem. It bent the auger and blew the shear pin. The worst part; the shear pin was seized into the shaft, not just the auger barrell. Fun and games.
It was an easy fix but a little timing consuming and you really don't need that downtime during play time (oops I mean snow removal time)


----------

